# Helix 9 Base Maps question



## Ogene (Aug 7, 2016)

anybody familiar with how to access base maps on the hummingbird helix units?
"how to" info would be appreciated. Thanks, Tom


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Go to Hummingbird you tube. They have all kinds of tutorial videos for all their units!


----------



## Ogene (Aug 7, 2016)

polebender said:


> Go to Hummingbird you tube. They have all kinds of tutorial videos for all their units!


yes, but nothing on accessing to base map info.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Go to menu and tab over to Charts. Scroll down to Lake List. Hit right arrow. All the lakes on your unit should show up alphabetically.


----------



## Ogene (Aug 7, 2016)

polebender said:


> Go to menu and tab over to Charts. Scroll down to Lake List. Hit right arrow. All the lakes on your unit should show up alphabetically.


See, that is exactly what I needed. You are the man!!
Thanks so much!
Tom


----------

